# Our 2009 yard haunt! Pic heavy



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first month poster! I've always been impressed with the level of creativity in the forums and I want to say thank you to all those I've stole ideas from over the years! lol, but seriously thank you for the ideas, the help and the inspiration you've given me.

We spent the weekend putting up our yard haunt, here's a few pics and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

and night time....muahhahahaha


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good. nice name btw lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got some pretty kickin' props! Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That scarecrow looks amazing!

You really should do something about that spider infestation, though. Call the Orkin Man or something:googly:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Really cool. I like your pumpkin's vine. How'd you make that vine?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks fantastic!! love the cemetery!!!


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Really cool. I like your pumpkin's vine. How'd you make that vine?


Thanks everyone!

The pumpkin rot guy is all paper mache on a pvc and chicken wire frame with garden hose ribs. The pumpkin's vine is a mis-mash of mostly that foam pipe tubing used to insulate copper pipes and such with paper towels (and anything else lying around!) wrapped around to give the ridges


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is that the evil brother of the Great Pumpkin? He looks great, particularly in the night shot. The spider wall gave me a good laugh, I love it. You've got a great setup.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool props all around, but my favorite is the wall of giant spiders 
keep up the good work!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. You've done a lot of work for someone just lurking around in the shadows. I agree with Chicken. I like the spiders. They are even better at night.

_I've got a few plain black spiders from several years ago. I think I bought them from Walgreens. This season I can't find any more that of the plain black ones anywhere._


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I love your corpsed bucky! The night pictures are great, especially of your pumpkin rot.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything looks great, good set up


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They are pretty cool.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very Cool! Love the pumpkin rot!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Your scarecrow is awesome. The night shots look great. Keep it up.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow really looks great


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love, love your set up! Nice Work!


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks Good


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

Amazing, love your pumpkin rot!


----------



## badlander2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

That scarecrow is sweet and the night shots are BEAST!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome spiders.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great night shots, good lighting, love the pumpking rott guy, also , the wall of spiders, very ingenious!


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Love your set up, especially the spider wall and your pumpkin scarecrow.


----------

